
Reactors: Foundational framework for distributed computing - acjohnson55
http://reactors.io/
======
paulddraper
Haven't used this, but hopefully it is better than the nightmare that is Akka
(more reasons than I want to list here...maybe a blog post).

~~~
eweise
Why is Akka a nightmare?

------
vegabook
jvm jvm jvm. Flink. Storm. Spark. Beam. projectreactor. Reactors. Samza. How
spoiled are Java/Scala programmers but is there anybody doing anything similar
in distributed computing frameworks that targets something other than the Java
Virtual Machine? Go? Erlang? C? Ocaml? Anyone? Why always the JVM? Sure I
understand that business loves java, but _every single one?_

~~~
infinite8s
What about Pony for the erlang vm?

~~~
tekacs
Pony (ponylang.org) is really interesting but it is a compiler with its own
target and doesn't run on the Erlang VM.

(Perhaps you meant 'or'? Apologies if so.)

~~~
infinite8s
Ah you are correct. I'm not sure why I thought Pony ran on the BEAM VM.

------
carapace
(Another site useless without JS enabled. Boo.)

~~~
0_0_0
Lots of people on HN make money with web "development". Filling sites with
shit is their only job (99.9999% of sites could be as simple as
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)). And you
know what? HN doesn't like to be criticized. Do they care if they ruin the
web? Nope, if money is flowing...

~~~
carapace
Well, my basic gripe (and the reason I keep whinging about it on HN, thhhhpt!)
is the disconnect between thinking they're hot shit and neglecting to put a
no-script tag with "Needs JS fool!" on their thing.

I'm willing to be all, "OH noes, mah points!", and take the downvotes just for
the satisfaction of putting that burr under folks' saddles.

If even one web developer is reached all my shitty whining will have been
worth it. I'll be a fucking hero! Like Peter fucking Thiel! "Philanthropy"
That's what it is.

